# Lire contenu disque dur windows sur mac



## goam (16 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,

Je cherche a lire l'ensemble des fichiers de mon disque dur (qui était DANS mon pc) et que j'ai connecté en externe sur mon mac. Le but est de récupérer mes données que je ne vois pas.
Mon pc est malencontreusement passé sous les roues d'une voiture ...

Auriez vous une idée, de préférence gratuite (evidement).

Merci pour votre aide.

Cordialement.
Julien


----------



## Locke (16 Avril 2018)

Par défaut, macOS sait lire le format NTFS. Ton problème est que si ton disque dur est dans un boitier USB, connecté à ton iMac et non visible sous macOS, tu peux considérer que ce disque dur est vraiment HS.

Est-il visible avec Utilitaire de disque ? En lançant le Terminal, puis en faisant un Copier/Coller de cette commande, donne le retour qui sera affiché...

```
diskutil list
```

Petit rappel...


> Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport et/ou du résultat du Terminal, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.


----------



## goam (16 Avril 2018)

Mon disque est bien visible et je navigue dans les dossiers, mais je n'arrive pas a voir mes données. Il y a 56 GO de données, mais je ne les retrouves pas


----------



## Locke (17 Avril 2018)

goam a dit:


> Mon disque est bien visible et je navigue dans les dossiers, mais je n'arrive pas a voir mes données.


C'est déjà une bonne chose. Ensuite, il va bien falloir comprendre que macOS et Windows sont deux systèmes d'exploitation complètement différents et que tout ne sera pas forcément visible.


goam a dit:


> Il y a 56 GO de données, mais je ne les retrouves pas


Si tu n'as pas créé de dossiers particuliers, par défaut tes données sont dans le compte/session que tu as créé lors de l'installation de Windows. Sous macOS il n'y a pas d'Explorateur de fichiers.

Avant d'aller plus loin et de faire des bêtises, comme ton disque dur est visible, donc en vie, je te conseille fortement d'utiliser un autre PC pour la récupération de toutes tes données.


----------



## goam (17 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,

Merci pour les conseils. Je vais chercher dans ce sens, avec un autre pc.
Bonne journée


----------

